# ASK DAVE Episode #1 - Ask Dave Palumbo



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2012)

ASK DAVE Episode #1 - Ask Dave Palumbo - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jun 26, 2012)

Cool to connect faces to the names. Fun segment!


----------



## cschaaf (Jun 27, 2012)

Cheesy as hell


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 10, 2012)

hmm...


----------

